# Skype launches limited video messaging trial



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Skype soft-launched a video messaging service on Friday that allows its subscribers to deliver recorded clips to Skype contacts for playback when they come online.

The service is initially available for users running Skype on Android, Apples iPhone, and Mac OS X computers and is part of the Skype Premium package that costs $10 per month. Nonsubscribers are being offered 20 free messages over the next three months to try the service.

Read More


----------

